# Humpty Dumpty Glock



## CDR_Glock (Jul 28, 2012)

My buddy was moving away and he left me a lot of stuff.

I was rummaging through everything when I saw a Glock Tupperware Box marked "Parts only".

When I opened the big box and saw the Tupperware, I was thinking it had like a trigger/trigger bar, Connector, Guide rod and maybe some spare slide stops. Then I see a slide, a receiver, barrel mag release and virtually everything else and I thought, This is a nearly complete gun in pieces!!

The whole time I thought Whiskey Tango Foxtrot! Hotel Delta! The slide was pristine but the grip looked like someone buried it in clay. Hahahaha










I proceeded to clean it up and assemble everything and it had almost all of the parts. My friend, an armorer, took a look at everything and said for me to clean each part thoroughly.

Turns out a broken Mag Release Spring was stuck in the channel. It was discovered after removing years of funk and debris.










I proceeded to use a pick and the thinnest needle nosed pliers I had, and Voila! Put it came.









Needless to say, I installed everything back in. I tested its function and test fired it.

Worked like a charm.

It needs new sights, and probably a new barrel.









But my box of ammo went through without a hitch.

All I replaced were the connector, slide lock and rear plate, in addition to the Mag release spring.

I posted the maiden voyage on my backyard range in Instagram. Definitely worked and it was on target. I was hitting my IDPA steel, Dueling tree and Arntzen 12 inch steel. I tried to make it fail by shooting some doubles and it ran like a charm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

And all this time i thought Homer Simpson was a Glock guy?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky you! Damn lucky.


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 28, 2019)

Amazing!!!!
Thumbs up man.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Good find. I would just put some sights on it if it shoots good.


----------



## CDR_Glock (Jul 28, 2012)

I ended up doing this to it...

CAA Gear Micro Roni Stabilizer Gen 2
IGB Austria (from YRS, INC) Barrel, 10"
T&J Tactical (Radford, VA) Suppressor
American Defense Mount
Primary Arms Advanced Micro Dot 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

